Ask HN: What Are You Thankful For? - gtirloni
======
lambentor
As part of my positive psychology routing, I am asking myself this question
every day and trying to come up with three answers. I feel like it has been
helpful in establishing a more positive outlook on life. Usually my responses
are nothing special: I'm grateful for receiving an invitation to a dinner,
being healthy or loved by my partner / parents. Things like that.

